# Exercise capacity and immune function in CFS/ME patients



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Posted to the Co-Cure emailing list:**************************************************Exercise capacity and immune function in male and female patients withchronic fatigue syndrome (CFS).Journal: In Vivo. 2005 Mar-Apr;19(2):387-90.Authors: Snell CR, Vanness JM, Strayer DR, Stevens SR.Affiliation: University of the Pacific, Department of Sport Sciences,Stockton, CA 95211-0197, USA. snells###juno.comNLM Citation: PMID: 15796202Hyperactivition of an unwanted cellular cascade by the immune-relatedprotein RNase L has been linked to reduced exercise capacity in personswith chronic fatigue syndrome (CFS). This investigation compares exercisecapacities of CFS patients with deregulation of the RNase L pathway and CFSpatients with normal regulation, while controlling for potentiallyconfounding gender effects.Thirty-five male and seventy-one female CFS patients performed gradedexercise tests to voluntary exhaustion. Measures of peak VO2, peak heartrate, body mass index, perceived exertion, and respiratory quotient wereentered into a two-way factorial analysis with gender and immune status asindependent variables.A significant multivariate main effect was found for immune status (p <0.01), with no gender effect or interaction. Follow-up analyses identifiedVO2(peak) as contributing most to the difference.These results implicate abnormal immune activity in the pathology ofexercise intolerance in CFS and are consistent with a channelopathyinvolving oxidative stress and nitric oxide-related toxicity.


----------

